# Pheasant farms



## krbk (Nov 22, 2012)

I am new to the forum my name is Lee. I have an 11 year old daughter that I would like to take pheasant hunting. She has past her hunters safety and likes to shoot. I need to find a farm that has birds that will hold for her so that she has a chance on taking her first bird. I don't have any dogs so I will need a farm with these also. Any input or experiences would greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

North Fork Pheasants on East side of Zion National Park. My daughters shot their first birds there last year and had a great time with the owner's dogs.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

4 mile in nephi has a pretty good reputation.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

4-Mile hunting club South of Nephi. Earl Sutherland is the owner and he will take very good care of you and your group. He will make it a good and fun experiance for your daughter. Give him a call 435-623-0704.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

Had a great time down at Hatts ranch last weekend. It may not be fancy but its a great time and kind people.


----------



## krbk (Nov 22, 2012)

SL county


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Try Wasatch Wing and Clay....... I believe they list as in Lehi.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i have hunted these guys. a good place to get the dog on some birds. had some good cover to work the dogs in. I think they have some dogs you can hunt with if you dont have a dog.

http://www.trainingyourretriever.com/di ... ant-hunts/


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Josh said:


> Had a great time down at Hatts ranch last weekend. It may not be fancy but its a great time and kind people.


I was there that weekend too! The old lady is about as friendly as a junk yard dog, but otherwise it is a great experience! They have about as reasonable of terms as anywhere, but it is the most realistic hunting experience I have had among all of the farms I have visited.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Go see Chazz at Wasatch Wing and Clay.....he'll take care of you.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Cache valley you can do Rigby ranch or Muddy road outfitters


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Im a member of a club in casche valley. If you would like to bring your daughter I would love for you to bring her up. I take alot of kids out for pheasants. I have dogs that are trained to hold bird very tight and work greats for kids. PM me if you want to go and I can give you the prices. They are very reasonable.


----------

